# LP la Europiccola (2018)- 'False pressure' bleed and other thoughts



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi guys- i've searched through previous threads in detail on the LP false pressure bleed but can't find roughly how long I should bleed it for. One suggestion i've read is to bleed into a cup of water until the bubbles stop. I've just picked up an LP as a play around on top of my usual Fracino setup- it's second-hand but has been used 3-4 times if that- believe it was bought last year. For any LP owners out there, how long do you open up the steam valve for? Even read earlier for the later models you don't even need to bleed, so would be good to know.

My first couple of shots weren't great in terms of pressure, although i'll play around with grind size going forward while still using the relatively light tamp that people seem to say for the LP. I'm using a Eureka Grinder with fresh crafthouse beans, so don't have any concerns around having a decent enough grinder and beans.

Think going forward, it would probably be worth picking up a single hole steam tip, bottomless PF and one of these pressure gauge adaptors and gauges.

Chris


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You don't need to bleed for later models, as it has a vacuum breaker / over pressure valve.

However, I do release some steam for 10 seconds on mine. It seems to aid in warming up the group, but I don't know if that's just me in la la land. It's usually ready to pull a shot in 10 minutes.


----------



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for confirming ! One less thing to worry about haha.

Chris


----------

